# Tell me I'm paranoid and it's not Asbestos...



## MyEvilBanana (Jan 29, 2011)

Opening up the upstairs knee walls of my 1940 bongalow today so I could figure out how much insulation I needed to a I found a mess of insulation. Looks like it was attached to the roof rafters and fell down over time.
From what I could salvage it says its _Red Top Insulating Wool_ made by _United States Gypsum Company_. I've been searching on-line to verify that it is or is not asbestos with no real luck. If anyone is knows for sure please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

It certainly could contain asbestos, 1940 was a year when a lot of asbestos went into a lot of different products. The only way to determine if there is asbestos in your insulation is to get it tested. This is easily done, you take a sample to a certified laboratory, you pay them, they test it, they tell you if there is asbestos in it.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It does not look like asbestos. Looks like rock wool. But see Daniel's post.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

the only sure way to find out is to do a test. better safe than sorry


----------



## MyEvilBanana (Jan 29, 2011)

Been going though sites about rock wool, slag wool, and asbestos. Can't find anything that might point to the possiblity it could have osbestos in it or completely rule it out but the company that made it did use asbestos in alot of other products. So I guess it's better safe then dead... looking for a lab that's close.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Codename_Falcon (Apr 14, 2017)

MyEvilBanana said:


> Been going though sites about rock wool, slag wool, and asbestos. Can't find anything that might point to the possiblity it could have osbestos in it or completely rule it out but the company that made it did use asbestos in alot of other products. So I guess it's better safe then dead... looking for a lab that's close.
> Thanks guys.


Did you ever find out what it had? My house from the late 50's has the same insulation.
Thanks!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> *01-30-2011, 09:28 AM*


Ayuh,..... Probably not gonna find out, this late in the game,.....

MyEvilBanana ain't been back in quite a few years now,....


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

Codename_Falcon said:


> Did you ever find out what it had? My house from the late 50's has the same insulation.
> Thanks!


Even if by some miracle they came back and responded to your question after all these years, I'd still get a sample of your insulation tested. Could be different anyway. 
Tests are fairly cheap and will give you invaluable peace of mind.


----------

